# how to keep water cold?



## PostShawn (Dec 22, 2009)

I live in Los Angles and it suddenly got hot out. My apartment gets pretty warm inside too. I noticed the water was at 80 degrees which is no good I'm guessing for goldfish. So there are heaters for tanks that are too cold. What do you do for a tank that's too warm?


----------



## pinetree (Nov 29, 2009)

I've never tried this, but I've read of other people floating a frozen bottle of water in the tank or putting a cold can of something in the tank to lower the temp. It seems like it would work as long as you keep an eye on the temp, don't leave it in too long and keep the fish from harming themselves on it.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Chillers are available for aquariums. Try google. Thay are expensive!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2010)

as pine tree suggested is a method that loha has recomeneded. or go out and get ur self a good fan and face it where u have your bubble wand. will help cool the water off to an extent.


----------



## PostShawn (Dec 22, 2009)

Wow, looked up the chillers. I don't need one that bad for 40 cents worth of fish. I'll try the other ideas. Thanks.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

PostShawn said:


> Wow.


Yeah, I kinda thought that would be your response... Hee Hee. I don't blame you. I don't own a chiller either.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

turn off the light, drop the water level (waterfall effect is cooling), Do the Ice bottle thing already recommend or make dechlorinated ice cubes. Aim a fan at the surface.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2010)

all those suggestions EMC stated will work.


----------

